# Coastguards keep Christmas watch (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The festive season brings mixed emotions for coastguards keeping watch on the east coast at Christmas.

More from BBC News...


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

"While Coastguards watch their rocks by night ......" 

Brian


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

"While steaming through the sound, the old man was p....d again and promptly ran aground"


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

and not just the east coast either. Our worthy coast guards are hard at it all round our coast line, bless em all! think about Falmouth in recent days assisting with rescues on the other side of the world at that.
The very best of seasons greetings to each and every member of this vital team.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you kindly *billyboy*! (Thumb)


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

xmas and new year wishes to h.m.c.g. and all s.a.r. agencies worldwide


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thankyou, Sparkie 2182 and the very best to you and yours too.


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

You lot deserve a medal, is all I can say. I thought about joing you - the uniform, it's all about the uniform - and then I saw what they paid you and I realised I could not.

Like I said, you deserve a medal.

Jonty


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Wish the Government thought that, Jonty.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I would just like to endorse what Jonty said, it just about sums it up erfectly.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Well done boys & girls. 
We may joke around but you are really appreciated!


----------



## manolito_1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Spare also a thought for members of National Coas****ch Institution who keep a lookout around various ports around the coast.This is a charity organisation and we have to rise molney through donations etc to keep running.We even have to buy our own uniforms.Our motto is Spot,Plot,Report (to nearest coastguard station Dover,Solent etc.) I am one of many watchkeepers (Newhaven)so I send belated Xmas greetings and Ne Year greetings,good spotting!
Best wishes. Malcolm Bennington


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Manolito,

I remember that organisation from when I was at sea. I was involved with Captain Dave Ramwell, who did a lot of research into bulk carrier failings, and is or was - I believe - a member. I did get all the forms to put my experience to good use but at that time I was struggling with a newly diagnosed case of diabetes.

Didn't they take over some of the South Coast lokouts?

Jonty


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

Like most Coastguards, we are not in it for the money, but it would be nice if Government were to recognise the skills that we need to do our job. However, with the present in***bent, not much hope of that.


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

ddraigmor said:


> You lot deserve a medal, is all I can say. I thought about joing you - the uniform, it's all about the uniform - and then I saw what they paid you and I realised I could not.
> 
> Like I said, you deserve a medal.
> 
> Jonty



...but unless you are a film star, pop singer or sports person on obscene wages, it is unlikely that you will get one!! (MAD) 

Gone are the days when medals were awarded to the 'man in the street' for his achievements, it now depends on how much you have and are prepared to give .. or who you know


----------

